# Heavy duty adhesive remover



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Any suggestions beyond Goo Gone?

I was just outside debadging my pickup truck because it's going for graphics on Thursday and I got 90% of the foam tape adhesive off, but the last 10% just will not budge, even with heat.

I tried WD40, GooGone, Gasoline and nothing made a dent in it.

It's driving me crazy. I don't have time for this crap!:furious:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

When I took my badges off to paint, I used a little lacquer thinner. I have heard it will damage the paint, but I had no problem. I just made sure it didn't get anywhere that would not be covered up again. It seemed to have no effect on the clear coat where it was used.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm not sure if it too late or not greg. On my old truck I used 3M automotive adhesive remover ( the name was close to that) It still took a couple of applications, but it took everything off. What did you end up going with graphics wise?


Dave


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> I'm not sure if it too late or not greg. On my old truck I used 3M automotive adhesive remover ( the name was close to that) It still took a couple of applications, but it took everything off. What did you end up going with graphics wise?
> 
> 
> Dave


+1 will not hurt the clear coat on your car. You should be able to find it at any auto parts store that also sells paint.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got to a local body shop supply store and tell them what your doing, 3M makes a rubber wheel that goes into a drill that is made for removing the 2 sided tape and other adhesives used for moldings and such. The wheel is basically like a pencil eraser and will not harm the paint like some chemicals do.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...CEK3_nid=GSD32KVSRGgsRH62RP119XglLX0LCP459Hbl

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...ite™+Molding+Adhesive+and+Stripe+Removal+Disc


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup, thats the one :thumbsup:. I used to have one and it worked great.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

My sign guy had some mystery juice he used to take off the rubber and goo pretty quick. I got 85% of it off with elbow grease before I got to him. 

I will post a pic when I get to my computer.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

When I did my truck the lettering was there for about 5 years. I used Greased Lightning it took everything right off.:thumbsup:


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

a little oven cleaner should do it. Iv used it to remove pinstripes and it works very well.


----------



## czimcharopaints (Feb 4, 2009)

denatured alochol


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

Straight ammonia. I buy it at wal-mart in the cleaner section, then put it in an empty spray bottle. I'm not sure if it will affect the paint or not. I've only used it on windows. Give a sticker on a window a heavy dousing, let it soak up for a minute, then wipe it right off. Learned that from some buddies that used to do tint. That's what they used to get the old stuff off.


----------

